# Rental agents in Alicante & Sky abroad



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

Hi Guys, Im sure the sky thing has been brought up many times but having tried the search feature on the site and finding nothing thought I should just ask, I am able to set up a dish away from home so thats not info I need but can I just take my box and set up? Also I hear a bigger dish is required, Do sky mind you doing this?

Does anyone know 1st hand any good rental agencies in alicante or any agents that are legitimate as I dont want to get done by a scammer,

Thanks 

Alex


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tigerpoeton said:


> Hi Guys, Im sure the sky thing has been brought up many times but having tried the search feature on the site and finding nothing thought I should just ask, I am able to set up a dish away from home so thats not info I need but can I just take my box and set up? Also I hear a bigger dish is required, Do sky mind you doing this?
> 
> Does anyone know 1st hand any good rental agencies in alicante or any agents that are legitimate as I dont want to get done by a scammer,
> 
> ...


yes you can get sky with your box & dish size depends where you live/what you want

If Sky in the UK find out they will deactivate your card (for the channels you have to pay for - not the free ones)

there's a member called *sat* who comes on here who will be able to answer all your questions when he sees this

I couldn't find anything by doing a search, but here is a recent thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/47941-sky.html


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bring your box and card but stay registered at your UK address. You will probably need a bigger dish but it depends where you will be. We're just south of Marbella but don't have a 2metre dish and get excellent Sky reception. It's not a tiny dish, tho'.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: sat will answer all your questions when he's next on. He'll probably know of agents around where you're looking too

Jo xxx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi,

Yes you can bring your sky box from the UK.

But the channels you will receive will depend on the size of dish you install.

About 50-70% of the Sky pay tv channels can be received on an 80 to 1m dish.
Even ITV1, c4 and five.

But if you want the main BBC 1,2 channels and iTV2,3,4 then you will be needing a "big dish" - in alicante a 2.4m Even with this you will not get bbc2,3,4 film 4 and a few others (like disney) 24/7. And some channels will not be available mid afternoon.

The free to air channels like BBC and ITV1,2,3,4 are free to air and requrie no card to view (you have not needed a viewing card for and BBC channels for at least 7 years!). However, to try to restrict viewing for copyright and contractual, they are transmitted from one of four satellites used for UK TV. This satellite that they are on has a beam tightly on the UK - hence a big dish is required to view it. Other channels, like SKy news, are on on of the other three satellites, which have a much wider beam and so can be received on a smaller dish. 

(for example Eurosport 1 is ok on an 80cm dish, butEurosport 2 may not be available mid afternoon. Similarly Sky Sports 1,2 and 3 are all ok, but 4 and SSNews again will not be available midafternoon - yes even on big 2.4m dishes - and in the heavy rain and thunder that is happening right now)

So if you are not too bothered about BBC or ITV2,3,4 then a small dish will suffice.

Although you can quiet legitimatly bring you r own sky box over here (not one that has been installed as part of a sky discount installation and is still in the 12 months minimum agreement), the use of a sky card outside the UK and ROI is against the terms and conditions of the sky contract. should sky find out you are using the card outside the uk and roi then it will be terminated (I dont like using the term "using a sky card in spain is illegal")

Remember that if you are renting the you will need to ask permission for a dish from the landlord. And if you are renting in a community then it is likely they will have their own "big dish" system for the community, and you just need to hook up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

see - I told you he'd know


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

sat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you can bring your sky box from the UK.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that, Very usefull info, Do you know of any Rental agents in Alicante that are reputable?

Thanks again

Alex


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

IF you mean property rental agents in alicante then sorry, no.


----------

